# North Legion SMX Skibob, Snowbike, Freeride zu verkaufen NEU und selten bei Ebay



## Moshcore (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich verkaufe nun das North Legion SMX bei Ebay, es wird definitiv das letzte sein was ich jemals verkaufen werde, vielleicht möchtet ihr ja mitbieten weil ihr noch das geeignete Winterspielzeug sucht, gruss Kent

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140190940126&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


----------

